# صور مرسومه



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

*
  مـرسـومـه بـالقلـم الـرصـاص 
 للفنان Larry Van Pelt 
  بتـدل عـلي 
 إن يسـوع المسيـح هـو  راعينـا الـذي لا يتـركنـا ابـداً* 
*
 منقول*




























































  
​ 























































​
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

*رد: صور مرسومه للفنان Larry Van Pelt*

صور مرسومه

*

































* ​


----------



## كلدانية العراق (13 يوليو 2011)

صوره عن جد رووووووووووووووووووووعه
الرب يبارك حياتك ويفرح كلبك اخ النهيسى


----------



## اليعازر (13 يوليو 2011)

*صوَر تنطق بالمحبة

شكرا لك،الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

صور  مرسومه بالزيت 
http://ch-joy.com/vb/t82729.htmlالقديسه جينفياف 
​St-Genevieve








القديس أبو للونيا




القيامه للفنان مايكل ميلاد










*صورة مرسومة* توضح أقامة لعازر من الأمــوات





صور مرسومه على الكمبيوتر










*صور مسيحية مرسومة* على الزجاج

































*صور* *مرسومة

*




























من تجميعى 
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية العراق قال:


> صوره عن جد رووووووووووووووووووووعه
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويفرح كلبك اخ النهيسى


شكرا جدا جدا
للمرور الجميل
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يوليو 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *صوَر تنطق بالمحبة
> 
> شكرا لك،الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


شكرا أخى الغالى لذوقك
يسوع يفرح قلبك
​


----------

